# E3-2017 WTF is Wrong With the Game Industry?!



## LightyKD (Jun 12, 2017)

Am I the only person here burned by the lack of diversity in the gaming industry? I'm no SJW but for fuck sake, a little diversity, even of the token variety goes a long way! It's so damn bad, we don't even have Aisha Tyler hosting the Ubisoft event! Again, the fuck is wrong with this industry? You're selling a mass market product. You're selling media to people of all walks of life and you can't seem to hire from a more diverse employee pool or at least find some non industry presenters with some "variety" to them?! It feels like the gaming industry is giving a big ol' middle finger to people of color. As a person of color with a passion for gaming and tech, it feels like a slap in the face.


----------



## Scarlet (Jun 12, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> Am I the only person here burned by the lack of diversity in the gaming industry? I'm no SJW but for fuck sake, a little diversity, even of the token variety goes a long way! It's so damn bad, we don't even have Aisha Tyler hosting the Ubisoft event! Again, the fuck is wrong with this industry? You're selling a mass market product. You're selling media to people of all walks of life and you can't seem to hire from a more diverse employee pool or at least find some non industry presenters with some "variety" to them?! It feels like the gaming industry is giving a big ol' middle finger to people of color. As a person of color with a passion for gaming and tech, it feels like a slap in the face.


Erm... So you're suggesting hiring people for the sake of representation and nothing else? I'm not sure I agree with the notion there. I get where you're coming from, but the idea of equality is everybody's on an even field. Hiring somebody just to say "hey guys, we like black people here as well" isn't exactly right. On the other side of the coin, a whitewash does give the impression you're talking about. I'd like to think for these events, they'd pick the people most confident with being on stage. And using people from the company gives off a better impression than hiring somebody external. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 12, 2017)

If you wanna feel even more offended by this, play Resident Evil 5. You're two white people killing 99% black zombies through most of the game.


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 12, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> Am I the only person here burned by the lack of diversity in the gaming industry?


Yes. No one cares. Because we all know it has nothing to do with prejudice.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 12, 2017)

hmm.... Are you perhaps one of those who'd complain if a TV show doesn't have the traditional black friend to show it is not racist?


----------



## DKB (Jun 12, 2017)

The indirect racism is going to be insane in here.

Anyways, about the Aisha Tyler she just had shit talked about her so, I guess that's why they stopped using her.


----------



## grossaffe (Jun 12, 2017)

I liked Aisha Tyler on Archer, but I couldn't stand her as an Ubisoft spokeswoman at E3.


----------



## matpower (Jun 12, 2017)

The industry should have qualified workers, catering for diversity just for the sake of it is a bad thing, and it is not like there is an entry barrier for people of color, if anything, I could say they don't have interest in this.

Also as a counterpoint, Terry Crews showed up in Microsoft's E3 for making some multiplayer game.


----------



## linuxares (Jun 12, 2017)

Huh? I don't even watch E3 and to be honest, I couldn't careless what color the presenter have. I honestly grewn to this part of life that I couldn't even bother to lift my figre about it with tv-series or movies. Aslong as they're entertaining they can be all white, black, yellow, green, purple, pink or whatever. As long as they're entertaining. I don't need to be "represented" (Seriously, what is that?) in it.


----------



## Beorn_Orwell (Jun 12, 2017)

I don't complain when Nintendo has japanese reporters instead of white ones.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 12, 2017)

Jayro said:


> If you wanna feel even more offended by this, play Resident Evil 5. You're two white people killing 99% black zombies through most of the game.



I was never a part of the camp that got angry about Resident Evil 5. It was logical that 80% of the zombies would be black. The game takes place in Africa. As for all of you talking about how the industry should hire qualified people and just due to color, I agree but let's he honest, not every presenter at E3 is a developer. We're talking about stage hosts. There are plenty of "colorful folks" with a passion for gaming that can give a professional presentation. The development process "is what it is". You hire as many qualified people as possible BUT presentation and marketing is the other half and I'm sure there is a higher pool of marketing people than developers.


----------



## Kourin (Jun 12, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> We're talking about stage hosts. There are plenty of "colorful folks" with a passion for gaming that can give a professional presentation.


And what about the presentation is going to change if they hired a different person of color? They'd use the same script complete with 'jokes'. In all honesty, getting so mad over something as trivial as what person was hosting a children-tier hobby conference is sad.  There's plenty of better battles in this world to be fighting that aren't "oh no, someone who isn't white isn't hosting a conference"


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 12, 2017)

Racism will only end when we stop talking about it. Looking for things to be offended by is just as harmful as blatant racism. Honestly I'm fucking over it, from both sides (the willfully offended and blatant racists, not black/white). Human beings have so much potential but spend all their time bickering over nonsense like "the color of so-and-so's skin". Time to grow up.

Black people make up only 13.2 percent of the US population. Take the smaller percentage of those that are in this line of work and the even smaller percentage of those that applied for this particular gig and you have your reason for this disproportion.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jun 12, 2017)

OP. Were I one part of the people you spoke about, I'd be offended by your post. I mean... Black people aren't special and mustn't be treated as such. I'd feel insulted if you tried to.


----------



## LightyKD (Jun 12, 2017)

Some of you simply don't get it. Lack of representation alters the mindset of people who are not properly presented. You wonder why there aren't many people of color into extreme sports or into certain hobbies and industries? It's because many people of color get the whole feeling of "it's not for them" when they are shown a group that makes them feel as if they're not invited to be a part of. Additionally, better representation keeps the industry from being stagnant. We're being fed stories from ONE POV. With diversity the industry can mature into a place where we can tell more compelling stories and in a way that movies could only dream of. I don't want the industry to hire people of color "just because". Additionally I don't want the industry to say "fuck it, we don't care". It's a fine line but gaming has been around since the late 1970's. I think it's high time the industry learns how to walk this tight rope.


----------



## Kourin (Jun 12, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> You wonder why there aren't many people of color into extreme sports



Wut? I see mixed colors in every sport regardless of how extreme it is. How deluded are you?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2017)

Hmmm. Where have I seen this before? Oh yes. I believe American employers.

If you are crying out because racial injustice in the gaming community, maybe its because you are seeing what you want to see...


----------



## Joe88 (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm pretty sure thats what MS was doing when they paraded 2 female race care drivers during their forza thing and brought out an obvious feminist for something else
Its sad that companies have to do this now or someone will get offended and cry on the internet about it

as always, muh diversity


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 12, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> Am I the only person here burned by the lack of diversity in the gaming industry? I'm no SJW but for fuck sake, a little diversity, even of the token variety goes a long way! It's so damn bad, we don't even have Aisha Tyler hosting the Ubisoft event! Again, the fuck is wrong with this industry? You're selling a mass market product. You're selling media to people of all walks of life and you can't seem to hire from a more diverse employee pool or at least find some non industry presenters with some "variety" to them?! It feels like the gaming industry is giving a big ol' middle finger to people of color. As a person of color with a passion for gaming and tech, it feels like a slap in the face.



Whats your user on thecoli


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 12, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> Some of you simply don't get it. Lack of representation alters the mindset of people who are not properly presented. You wonder why there aren't many people of color into extreme sports or into certain hobbies and industries? It's because many people of color get the whole feeling of "it's not for them" when they are shown a group that makes them feel as if they're not invited to be a part of. Additionally, better representation keeps the industry from being stagnant. We're being fed stories from ONE POV. With diversity the industry can mature into a place where we can tell more compelling stories and in a way that movies could only dream of. I don't want the industry to hire people of color "just because". Additionally I don't want the industry to say "fuck it, we don't care". It's a fine line but gaming has been around since the late 1970's. I think it's high time the industry learns how to walk this tight rope.


I think its high time you take personal responsibility and stop assuming that all races should be grouped together. The only thing you have in common with "all" black people is the same thing I have in common with "all" white people, and that's skin color. Not every black person you see on TV or in sports represents you. And their lack of presence doesn't mean you personally can't participate. You're absolutely delusional if you think this way. And a racist btw.


----------



## Anfroid (Jun 12, 2017)

Didn't even notice, does that make me racist? or does noticing make you a racist? You know what I don't even care to find out.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> I think it's high time the industry learns how to walk this tight rope.


I think its high time you realize you aren't mistreated, and you just want attention. Saying that people feel discouraged because their race isn't represented is like saying white people are discouraged from eating at Popeye's (because their commercials consist of mostly African American advertisers), or eating watermelon is not ok for white people.

Companies also should be looking for the right kind of people. Somebody could want someone funny, and the best person to apply could be white.
Same applies for African Americans...

Luckily, I haven't seen a gaming company held by the same quotas as most employers, where certain people have to be African American, Hispanic, Asian, Female, Gay, etc.


----------



## CMDreamer (Jun 12, 2017)

Saw the title, tought this thread was more like wtf is this shit of consoles their trying to sell, than what? the presenter isn't "blue" nonsense... But yeah, sometimes people feel like others are better than themselves and think that's "racism", when themselves don't consider any better than others (no, I'm not talking in a racist point of view), it's all about self esteem, not my skin color.

Any industry hires people who's competent for the job (and that means a lot of things), not any single human being is capable of doing everything correctly, and we have to understand it and accept it as it is.

No offence meant BTW.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> Some of you simply don't get it. Lack of representation alters the mindset of people who are not properly presented. You wonder why there aren't many people of color into extreme sports or into certain hobbies and industries? It's because many people of color get the whole feeling of "it's not for them" when they are shown a group that makes them feel as if they're not invited to be a part of. Additionally, better representation keeps the industry from being stagnant. We're being fed stories from ONE POV. With diversity the industry can mature into a place where we can tell more compelling stories and in a way that movies could only dream of. I don't want the industry to hire people of color "just because". Additionally I don't want the industry to say "fuck it, we don't care". It's a fine line but gaming has been around since the late 1970's. I think it's high time the industry learns how to walk this tight rope.


This argument is bad no matter _what_ group of people you substitute "people of colour" for.
I'm trans and don't see many trans people in_* ANYTHING*_ but I don't care. Whether trans people are involved in something or not isn't gonna change my view of it or make me feel like I am or am not invited to be a part of it.


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 12, 2017)

CMDreamer said:


> Saw the title, tought this thread was more like wtf is this shit of consoles their trying to sell, than what? the presenter isn't "blue" nonsense... But yeah, sometimes people feel like others are better than themselves and think that's "racism", when themselves don't consider any better than others (no, I'm not talking in a racist point of view), it's all about self esteem, not my skin color.
> 
> Any industry hires people who's competent for the job (and that means a lot of things), not any single human being is capable of doing everything correctly, and we have to understand it and accept it as it is.
> 
> No offence meant BTW.


I thought the same thing when I saw the title. I think that's why it pissed me off so much, being blindsided. The rest of your post I couldn't decode for the life of me.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jun 12, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> Some of you simply don't get it. Lack of representation alters the mindset of people who are not properly presented..



Only if you're ignorant

I think you're the one who doesn't get it.
Qualifications over colour.
Don't be so prejudice.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 12, 2017)

Greed. 

Oh, wait you wanted more umm okay i can try.... well umm let's see.... I suppose many things, mostly prices.  (All lectures about funding will be ignored so don't bother quoting me replying on it.) too many console revisions. Just make a new system, not ps4 pro or xbox one x, make PS5 or any dumb name for the next xbox THAT DOESN'T INVOLVE X IN IT. What else, umm how bout actually putting effort into making games that match the money used to make it instead of well being cheap like using unreal engine 3 on modern hardware..... okay well like i said greed. People concerned with trying to grab our money and not delivering the reason to make us spend our money. Just make something we wanna spend money on. Mega man 11 not mega man legacy collection. Finish a game instead of releasing content updates for incomplete games, make reasonable dlc, not shopping at the mall for costumes for your characters that don't make the game play better. (the online digital store where you buy dlc is what i was referencing as the shopping mall cause you buy clothes there in real life but instead for game characters you dlc) Well the one way to end this post, the same way i stared it.

Greed.


----------



## WeedZ (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## bowser (Jun 12, 2017)

What the hell is OP going on about? America had a black *President*. And he was *re-elected* too. I don't get why they're crying over a gaming conference. And please stop with this "people of color" nonsense. White is also a color. That means everyone is equal.


----------



## KingBlank (Jun 12, 2017)

I think the key issue with the e3 so far is... everything.


----------



## kuwanger (Jun 12, 2017)

I agree.  Where are all the fat, ugly, old models that represent 80% of Americans?


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 12, 2017)

(note: haven't seen the presentation yet)
Hmmm...too bad. I really liked Aisha Tyler. She always came across as someone who really loved what she was presenting. And especially compared to mumbling CEO's or nervous indie devs, she was a breath of fresh air.

But lets keep things in perspective here. It never was a sign of what's wrong with the gaming industry. In fact, I'd say that's one of the least problems of the industry...if you even want to call it part of it (Christ...what's next? Judging the movie industry on the skin color of the oscar presentations? ).



LightyKD said:


> As a person of color with a passion for gaming and tech, it feels like a slap in the face.


Erm...and is that about the lack in diversity in the industry, or because you don't have a black and/or female presenter presenting games? I know the thread focuses on the latter, but you originally started by mentioning both.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 12, 2017)

-snip-


----------



## Most-Wanted (Jun 12, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> Am I the only person here burned by the lack of diversity in the gaming industry? I'm no SJW but for fuck sake, a little diversity, even of the token variety goes a long way! It's so damn bad, we don't even have Aisha Tyler hosting the Ubisoft event! Again, the fuck is wrong with this industry? You're selling a mass market product. You're selling media to people of all walks of life and you can't seem to hire from a more diverse employee pool or at least find some non industry presenters with some "variety" to them?! It feels like the gaming industry is giving a big ol' middle finger to people of color. As a person of color with a passion for gaming and tech, it feels like a slap in the face.




Oh look a Racist! , Hiring people because of skin color makes you a Racist and you should be ashamed of youself!


----------



## Stephano (Jun 12, 2017)

Most-Wanted said:


> Oh look a Racist! , Hiring people because of skin color makes you a Racist and you should be ashamed of youself!


It begs the question, what ever happened to hiring people who are most fit for the job? SMH

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



KingBlank said:


> I think the key issue with the e3 so far is... everything.


Zinger*


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 12, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> Am I the only person here burned by the lack of diversity in the gaming industry? I'm no SJW but for fuck sake, a little diversity, even of the token variety goes a long way! It's so damn bad, we don't even have Aisha Tyler hosting the Ubisoft event! Again, the fuck is wrong with this industry? You're selling a mass market product. You're selling media to people of all walks of life and you can't seem to hire from a more diverse employee pool or at least find some non industry presenters with some "variety" to them?! It feels like the gaming industry is giving a big ol' middle finger to people of color. As a person of color with a passion for gaming and tech, it feels like a slap in the face.


That's fucking retarded. You don't hire non-whites to seem less racist, you hire people who are qualified and professional. You also need to look at things like how black people and Asians are minority groups in the US and the UK, so odds are there will be more white candidates. It's not like there are 500 black people applying and 15 white people applying and only the whites get hired because racism.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Jun 12, 2017)

WeedZ said:


> Racism will only end when we stop talking about it. Looking for things to be offended by is just as harmful as blatant racism. Honestly I'm fucking over it, from both sides (the willfully offended and blatant racists, not black/white). Human beings have so much potential but spend all their time bickering over nonsense like "the color of so-and-so's skin". Time to grow up.
> 
> Black people make up only 13.2 percent of the US population. Take the smaller percentage of those that are in this line of work and the even smaller percentage of those that applied for this particular gig and you have your reason for this disproportion.



Couldn't agree more.

Does OP hear fat people complain that they aren't represented? Or gay people or whatever-the-fuck-makes-a-community people?
No you don't, cause for a lot of us, we're completely over it. It's an event about games.

PS: Although my sona is a dragon and they did not bring back Scalebound, that's unacceptable specism right there.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 12, 2017)

deinonychus71 said:


> Does OP hear fat people complain that they aren't represented? Or gay people or whatever-the-fuck-makes-a-community people?


Some fat people and whatever community people do complain but they're special snowflakes. Tokenism is kind of similar, you have to be pretty retarded or pretty racist to actually make skin color a big deal.


----------



## DuoForce (Jun 12, 2017)

Oh god not another one of these....  I really don't care what race a fucking VIDEO GAME CHARACTER is as long as the game itself is good, SJWs just make the gaming community worse with how offended they are in everything.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 12, 2017)

LightyKD said:


> I was never a part of the camp that got angry about Resident Evil 5. It was logical that 80% of the zombies would be black. The game takes place in Africa. As for all of you talking about how the industry should hire qualified people and just due to color, I agree but let's he honest, not every presenter at E3 is a developer. We're talking about stage hosts. There are plenty of "colorful folks" with a passion for gaming that can give a professional presentation. The development process "is what it is". You hire as many qualified people as possible BUT presentation and marketing is the other half and I'm sure there is a higher pool of marketing people than developers.


So you realized that most zombies were black because the game took place in Africa but you're offended that there aren't many black people working in gaming markets where the populations are >85% white? Huh...


----------



## duffmmann (Jun 12, 2017)

I really don't care who does the presentations, its only the content in the presentations that matters to me.


----------



## Viri (Jun 12, 2017)

Stephano said:


> It begs the question, what ever happened to hiring people who are most fit for the job? SMH


Gotta fill that diversity quota, or you're racist. As for E3, I didn't even look at their skin colors or give a damn.

Wait, I need to be outraged at #E3sowhite


----------



## Vipera (Jun 12, 2017)

_This post has been removed due to the staff's corruption to money and other people._


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 12, 2017)

cornerpath said:


> What do you mean black people aren't special? They have better genetics, no recessive genes, creative people, created Rock, Hip-hop, and inventions while they were at the bottom of America. I'm not black but, I can't deny those facts that the so called blacks/African Americans are interesting people. They might be cursed people still they excelled while in their captivity.
> 
> Besides, since they are not special then why is God giving them the kingdom next, plus besides why they will get favoritism, why they have gotten the laws first before any nations on the earth in the old testament, why did he tell the Jews they are special people to himself above all people on the earth???


This right here proves how idiotic you are. You can't tell what special means from context and then went into completely unrelated rants.


----------



## xelrix (Jun 12, 2017)

cornerpath said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has to be serious.


----------



## Viri (Jun 12, 2017)

cornerpath said:


> Bro your people will have the kingdom next


Nah, that's China.


----------



## bi388 (Jun 12, 2017)

cornerpath said:


> Bro your people will have the kingdom next, so there's no need to really think hard on color but I understand your point! This will forever be until this kingdom is destroyed. The Arabs, the Africans, Chinese, Asian, white, etc will have to serve the 12 tribes, your people





cornerpath said:


> Besides, since they are not special then why is God giving them the kingdom next, plus besides why they will get favoritism, why they have gotten the laws first before any nations on the earth in the old testament, why did he tell the Jews they are special people to himself above all people on the earth???


Please tell me youre a troll account. I dont even know what half of this means, but clearly when he said special he meant they should be treated the same as any other ethnicity, not that they are unimportant and have no accomplishments.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Jun 12, 2017)

cornerpath said:


> [...]



Oooh i understand you got the wrong forum.

This isn't a forum about religion but video games. Your whole argumentation (beside the first paragraph where you're just stating your personal tastes) is based on religious beliefs and that cannot and will never be considered facts.
Thanks for not preaching whatever beliefs you have here. It will not serve your cause at all and quite frankly, if I want to listen to cult propaganda I just have to take the subway.


----------



## DBlaze (Jun 12, 2017)

What is wrong?
Maybe people need to have proper qualifications to do a certain job instead of pushing the MUH DIVERSITY agenda, go away with that nonsense.

The wrong part is people forcing "diversity" for the sake of... what exactly?
If I had to pick between 2 people of which 1 is qualified for a job and the other is not, I would pick the one that is qualified regardless of whatever skin color they have, or gender.
I would never pick the person that is not qualified but fills the need of diversity pushing morons.

They should start thinking about what really the problem is most of the time; not being qualified to do a job.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 12, 2017)

Aisha Tyler I found to be tolerable, and better than peeps which never seem to have had any public speaking training, but by no means good. Her position seemed to be if in doubt say something that might be outrageous but probably is not, or if you prefer I shall refer back to "girl wood". Then again I don't think I have ever seen a games presentation be anything other than a shambles. Best it ever got for me was either the south park peeps ripping the piss out of the whole thing, or that awards ceremony Tenacious D hosted that was sort of watchable when they were on screen (and if Tenacious D can only elevate it to that you have bigger problems). I don't know why this is still the case -- if I am an old man as was born about in time to enjoy the NES there are surely some people that truly grew up with games, still enjoy them and became funny along the way.

On extreme sports then I can't speak so much for roller blading and bmx, mainly as I did not follow them, but as far as skateboarding is concerned that statement is laughable unless you are going to refer to xgames vert contests, and there is a reason most people there were already ageing in the 90s and early 2000s.

Others have phrased it differently but the better one for me is "equality of opportunity, not equality of outcome". To deny someone a position because of some irrelevant factor (do you know games, can you talk on stage, do you have a conflict of interest, are you not a complete troll in the looks department? After that most things cease to be relevant) is a dick move, having some kind of quota is harder to justify from where I sit. Beyond that is skin colour that useful an identifier or identity? Not so long ago I sat down with two black guys (both black as the ace of spades*) for dinner, one was from the Caribbean, one was from Bangladesh, other than them both spending large chunks of their later youth in the UK at around the same time they had very little in common. Likewise I met a white guy from western Russia when I was in Amsterdam once, he was hilarious but he and I could not have had more different upbringings beyond we both got to fix things. I know skin colour meaning something beyond how much suncream you need is a bit of a fetish America seems to have right now but it is really quite silly from the perspective of an outsider.

*save others a search

Now if you have some evidence that sales get bumped for having a spokesman of some shade (and whether it has an effect on those not vaguely of that shade, of if you can offset it maybe by having another of another on stage or in other trailers/presentations and hope for a "well this was the trailer made for me" thing) and show it might be relevant here we could talk. Always up for some cynical marketing ploys.
Anyway first pass numbers 15% population, assume most buying E3 games are male so 7.5%, don't know what the existing numbers are but we will assume no black guy ever purchased a game and we will also assume everybody that is black and male is a viable game purchaser (none too old or whatever). Game sales themselves seem to be maybe 2 million in the US if you are lucky http://www.vgchartz.com/yearly/2016/USA/ and while we could expand that out to the world (E3 is nowhere near what it once was, every other company has their own con, there is also pax, tokyo game show, various Euro ones..., but it is still big) I will stick with US for now. 150000 sales is nothing to sniff at I suppose.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jun 12, 2017)

Yes what the fuck is wrong with the game industry?

All games look the same, feel the same, they are the same shit with a paint job... no game diversity, no gameplay diversity, no concept diversity, it feels boring!

Oh wait... you meant diversities of peoples?
I actually couldn't care less, whoever pulls the job right is the right person to do it, forced diversity (as in putting not the better suited person but some person to meet a quota in order to create a fake sensation of we are all together into it, when actually we are all together into it but let's not fake it by looks please?) is stupid IMHO.

That said, still... what the fuck is wrong with the game industry?


----------



## Seliph (Jun 12, 2017)

You should see the Microsoft e3 presentation


----------



## bi388 (Jun 12, 2017)

cornerpath said:


> Yeah, they should be treated equally but it's not gonna happen because they are A curse, people. That why I told bro just wait until the next kingdom because his people are gonna rule forever when the Messiah comes.


1. Did you just call black people a curse?
2. I don't really think heaven exists, but if it does I'm pretty sure no single race rules it, and I don't want to go to a heaven where your status is determined by race.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2017)

cornerpath said:


> Yeah, they should be treated equally but it's not gonna happen because they are A curse, people. That why I told bro just wait until the next kingdom because his people are gonna rule forever when the Messiah comes.


haha. funny, you think a race will rule in the after-life


----------



## tiamat999 (Jun 12, 2017)

Don't forget the part where melanin gives you super powers


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jun 12, 2017)

cornerpath said:


> Yeah, they should be treated equally but it's not gonna happen because they are A curse, people. That why I told bro just wait until the next kingdom because his people are gonna rule forever when the Messiah comes.


Are you saying black people will rule heaven because you think Jesus is black? Jesus would've been Middle-Eastern, not black. I'm an Athiest so I don't believe in God, or Jesus, but if we're to assume he existed historically (bar religious beliefs like miracles, divinity, etc.) he would've been Middle-Eastern due to the geography of where he's from.


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Jun 13, 2017)

No no no no no. People should be chosen for their individual merits, not for the color of their skin. Anyone who just sees someone as skin-deep is a terrible person in my books. Skin color is just skin color! It doesn't matter! _Why_ would a press conference be better with a black person on stage rather than a white person? It's not better or worse, it makes _no difference_.

Diversity of _ideas_ is what counts. I happen to think the games industry lacks a lot of diversity in gameplay, in concepts, and in story, probably because of corporate seeing some successful game and telling their devs to copy it. But skin color? Who cares? As long as I have lived, I have always thought that anyone who only cares about skin color is a racist.


----------



## bowser (Jun 14, 2017)

I hope OP never plays chess. White always gets the first move...


----------

